# Peapoo, Petey, & Friends 2007



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, figured it was time to start a new blog for 2007.. 

starting it with some videos of Peapoo and Petey from today..



*edit* thought i should add the link to their old blog 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11955&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 27, 2007)

lets see if i can get these to work



peapoo and petey doin binkies:

http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j142/Breeze83/?action=view&amp;current=100_3870.flv


http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j142/Breeze83/?action=view&amp;current=100_3869.flv

http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j142/Breeze83/?action=view&amp;current=100_3868.flv


hmmm ill have to do the rest later...photobucket is cooperating for me right now


----------



## wax32 (Mar 27, 2007)

Made me look! LOL


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 28, 2007)

I loved the videos, especially the first one. They are two happy bunnies! 

More, please!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks snuggy:bunnydance: 

i have a few more ive been trying to upload:?


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Finally got to watch them. Cute! How do you decide what kind of boxes are ok for your bunnies to chew on?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 28, 2007)

my two just get any extra boxes i find..im not sure about which kinds are bad though.. i didnt know there were bad boxes?

heres one of Petey spinning:

http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j142/Breeze83/?action=view&amp;current=100_3874.flv

ignore the person talking:embarrassed:..lol...petey wouldn't leave thetoilet paper alone and this was about the third time i had toshoohim away from it


im going to try to get some pictures soon


----------



## wax32 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, I thought dyes and inks were bad for bunnies? Still new here!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 28, 2007)

Your babies are adorable. My goodness they are very active, My two (Wilbur &amp; Jackie) are so lazy. 

Your first video was great, I wasn't expecting the blinky at first andI jumped when they did the blinky. I loved the spinning too.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunnyheart:bunny19


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks susan...they seem to do that alot of the time when im not expecting it..it makes me laugh because i jump:foreheadsmack:

the first binky peapoo does in the first video is loud....i think she kicked the bag of rabbit pellets


----------



## Sharron (Mar 30, 2007)

OH, they are just adorable!!! :elephant:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks sharon!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

i know this isnt about bunnies anymore, but i hope you guys dont mind...but it can be moved if it needs to be.

thought i might update about some of peapoo and petey's friends. new pictures..

First...

Hotshot







in the field eating with duffy^






workin out (trot)^

and now..some bathtime pictures..


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

Duffy when we first got her May 07...


















Duffy now..


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

Shamu when we got him in Aug. 2006. 















Shamu now - 2007


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

Poofy almost 2yrs ago











Poofy now...


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

we have two new birds since we lost Skittles... 

First is "Smoothie".. a maleparakeet that was found outside. 













and second is "Binky" (named in honor of Peapoo&Petey) a young quaker parrot..


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

Katie 1 year ago











Katie today


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

these are old pics i might have posted before, but im going to post them again so everyone is included:biggrin2:

Mutt






Mookie











Butch






Max











Louie






Buster-no new picture-only kitten picture








i will add these later when i get pictures:

BJ-kitten- no picture

Shadow-kitten-nopicture

Jack-rescue frog three legs-cat caught- no picture

Bruno- rescue frog with broken leg-no picture


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Sep 24, 2007)

two things of peapoo and petey.. a picture and a video..



http://s79.photobucket.com/albums/j142/Breeze83/?action=view&current=peapoopeteymovie.flv


*edit picture isnt working will post it later when i figure out whats wrong




its still so hard to believe you two are gone..still a shock.. i still look out at your run only to remember your gone.. i havent been out there since you left.. its still to hard..we still miss you so much! lost but never forgotten

Binky free sweethearts!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 13, 2008)

figure its time i add Pepper to the blog.. dont think its fair to leave him out.

We've had Pepper just over three months now.. he is so sweet, but still very shy.. once he warms up to us he loves to be petted and loved on.. he especially loves his ears and cheeks being rubbed.. 

its amazing how different he is from peapoo and petey.. unlike them, he doesnt like to chew much.. we've bought and given him every toy we can think of.. he just doesnt like to play with them.. he doesnt chew cardboard or even shred paper.. i dont know why but its kind of weird after having peapoo shredding everything (including the carpet )..once he gets used to you, he'd much rather just sit in your lap and be rubbed.. hes sitting in my lap right now getting scratched... 

he doesnt like craisins either (weird).. the only thing ive been able to get him to eat is his pellets, carrots, and sometimes timothy hay but not much... it took me forever to switch him to a good brand of pellets from that petstore junk..he just wouldnt eat it..

also he is so tiny compared to what im used to.. peapoo and petey wereboth 6-7lbs.. pepper hasnt grown at all since i got him.. it makes me wonder what breed he is... i just weighed him and hes only 3lbs.. 

fixing to load some pictures from yesterday..


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jul 13, 2008)

7-12-08


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 18, 2010)

wow this hadst been updated in forever.. alright.. so first of all...ive had pepper for a couple of years now.. and he is a sweetie.. he is kind of skittish at times and startles when u first get out with him.. but then he calms down and enjoys being petted and getting nose rubs especially... he is also very full of himself.. always strutting around and "posing" on top of the hutch for everyone to see. haha. 

this summer, a friends and i rescued two baby bunnies from a pet store situation that wasnt the best... they were tiny and too small to be away from their mom... now they are big and doing really good.. theyre around 8-10 months old... and the weird part is theyre good friends with Pepper... with non of them being neutered.. not a single fight. they run around together and groom each other.The two new bunniesare brothers, Picasso and Puck. Picasso is brown and white and Puck is black.. they are some kind of Rex.. they have the velvet fur that is so stinkin soft.. not sure about rex or mini rex types though.. maybe somebody on here will know haha. Puck is the more outgoing of the two.. they are both skittish.. Picasso is very scared when you go out with them.. he runs into the hutch and it takes him awhile to come out.. Puck is scared too but he doesnt run and lets you pet him right away.. ill take some new pictures tomorrow


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 19, 2010)

Bunny pile!



cuddles!




Pepper and Puck



Pepper and Picasso



half their run.. they love to sit in that back corner in the shade.



what you want mom?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 19, 2010)

they each have their favorite place...



Picasso in the hutch



Puck on top the hutch



Pepper beside the hutch.







silly boys cant keep the dirt out of the water.. it has to be changed constantly!

so what is the difference between a rex and minirex? Picasso is 5lbs.. Puck is 4.5lbs... and pepper is 5 but hes not a rex.


----------

